# Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar



## Gamer090 (18. November 2016)

*Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

Hi zusammen

Bin gerade auf eine kuriose News gestossen, Apple hat ein Buch veröffentlich das 450 Bilder von ihren Produkten der letzten 20 Jahren zeigt, es ist auf "speziellem" extra dafür hergestelltem Papier gedruckt und hat silberne Schmuckränder. Ob ihre Adapter auch vorkommen ist nicht bekannt, das Buch gibt es in 2 Grössen, das kleine für 199$ und das grosse für 229$.

Quelle: 20min.ch

------------------

Im Ernst? Wer kauft sich sowas? Wenn ich Fotos von Applehardware will dann geh ich ins Netz, darf die Bilder dann nicht verkaufen, aber für den Eigenbedarf sollte es kein Problem sein. Für 50$ hätte ich es noch für einen angemessen Preis gehalten, aber 200$ und mehr sind viel zu viel.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

Gab/gibt es bei Apple denn überhaupt was, das nicht übertrieben Teuer war/ist?


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gab/gibt es bei Apple denn überhaupt was, das nicht übertrieben Teuer war/ist?



Gute Frage, ich bezweifle es


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

Also für n Fuffi würd ich es kaufen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Also für n Fuffi würd ich es kaufen.



Gebraucht und mit fehlenden Seiten vielleicht machbar


----------



## flotus1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W63_N63Qy-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

You know it's the Future, because no Headphone Jack"


----------



## flotus1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

Da musste ich auch heftig schmunzeln.


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

Wenigstens muss man das Buch nicht jeden Tag aufladen und aufpassen dass es nicht zersplittert sollte es auf den Boden fallen


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Wenigstens muss man das Buch nicht jeden Tag aufladen und aufpassen dass es nicht zersplittert sollte es auf den Boden fallen



Stimmt, nur passt es leider nicht in die Hosentasche und wiegt ein bisschen mehr


----------



## ~3χT@~ (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

Gibts das auch als e-Book?


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*



			
				~3χT@~;8554942 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts das auch als e-Book?



Nur wenn du ein iPad kaufst


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur passt es leider nicht in die Hosentasche und wiegt ein bisschen mehr



Ich frage mich ob es vielleicht mal vergoldete Äpfel von Apple gibt die schmecken wie jeder andere Apfel auch aber das zehnfache kosten 

Oder ein iPhone dessen Hülle aus Eierkalk ist - zwar kein "EiPhone" aber zerbrechlich wie ein Ei  

Aber zurück zum Buch, sowas sollten die werten PCGH Redakteure auch mal machen, nur als PC Gaming Edition


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

Sie haben schon sowas ähnliches gemacht das alles über PCs enthält, ein riesiger Ratgeber.  Oder was genau hast du dir vorgestellt?


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sie haben schon sowas ähnliches gemacht das alles über PCs enthält, ein riesiger Ratgeber.  Oder was genau hast du dir vorgestellt?



Den hab ich ja selber, ich meinte das Apple Buch nur mit Bildern von Pc Hardware, also nur Bilder ohne Text

 ... So schön hochauflösende Grafiken von Printed Circuit Board´s, alles von 1980 bis heute  ...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

Achso, stimmt das fehlt noch, bitte PCGH Redaktion entwickelt so ein Buch, aber mehr bitte nicht mit Applepreisen


----------



## S754 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*

Ein iBook gabs doch schon


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Das Applebuch für 229 Dollar*



S754 schrieb:


> Ein iBook gabs doch schon



Das war aber nicht aus speziellem Papier


----------

